# I got a new pet.



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I will post some photos of him soon, i need to bring my digi camera to my new house.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Sweet.
I love those guys, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

basking photo

basking photo


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

cool pic


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

do you have a special bulb for him or can he live with just the fluorescent light strip?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Paul said:


> do you have a special bulb for him or can he live with just the fluorescent light strip?












In that photo he is sitting under his basking lamp - not a fluorescent strip.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

these guys can get huge! i saw a 3 footer at tha national zoo!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

well i got room for him


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Does the basking lamp you have emit uvb?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

yo tahts a cool ass turtle.....thats a nice baskin pic too


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I think so ...
Its a zoo med basking lamp bulb but i dont remeber nor do i have the box.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> I think so ...
> Its a zoo med basking lamp bulb but i dont remeber nor do i have the box.


If it's a bulb that emits uvb you'd know as it would have been expensive. A lot more than regular basking lights... Otherwise it's just emitting UVA.

I'd get a small strip light and place it over the basking area as well and stick a fluorescent reptile uvb bulb in there.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

what kinda rock is that in the pic any particular kind? the pic is great is as if the turtle posed for that pic.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

cute


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

PiranhaAttack said:


> what kinda rock is that in the pic any particular kind? the pic is great is as if the turtle posed for that pic.


That is a basking dock...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It is always neat to see Softy keepers...they are remarkable captives, and they only become more fascinating as large adults...


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

i just purchased 2 of these they are around half an inch long great little feeders going wild on blood worms.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

very very cool photo, fist time ive ever seen a turtle like that.. nice choice!


----------

